# Cold Air Intake for 94 D21



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have not 100% exhausted all possibilities but so far its zip nada on finding any after market air intake kits for this 94 D21.

I figure that it ought to give a reasonable increase in power and economy (depending upon pedal application) but to date none found.

Has anyone ever built one from scratch? Is that a completely ridiculous idea to begin with?


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

If it's a V6, it's already got a cold air intake from the factory. Air is drawn in behind the headlight. It doesn't get colder than that.

I'm not sure about the four cylinder engines.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

try here.... 4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> try here.... 4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


thanks Dave!


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Not sure about the earlier years, but my '97 has, essentially, a cold-air intake right from the factory. The duct literally attaches to the fender and sucks air through it. So I know that '97s have absolutely no need for an aftermarket.


----------



## KerryLib (Aug 2, 2005)

'94 4cyl, 4x4 kcab here. Would also like to do CAI. As mentioned, it looks like factory CAI type of routing, however it is done with corrugated plastic "hose" that is simply slip fit over the intake to the air cleaner.

I would like to change mine out to have a higher flow air filter and more sealed unit to prevent sucking in air from right behind the radiator.

I suppose a K&N filter and see about doing some custom tubing work to redo the junction between the "air box" behind the drivers headlight and the filter intake should increase the available airflow.

HMMM now I'm starting to get ideas. If anything comes from it, I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Yontrop said:


> Not sure about the earlier years, but my '97 has, essentially, a cold-air intake right from the factory. The duct literally attaches to the fender and sucks air through it. So I know that '97s have absolutely no need for an aftermarket.



it is simply a CAI on these models, but the air flow is restricted by the box by the fender.


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> it is simply a CAI on these models, but the air flow is restricted by the box by the fender.


is there any pros or cons to simplying removing the airbox and even the tubing to the air intake? Its a 97 2.4ka. thanks.


----------



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 97 2.4L 4x4... I have been considering these two products from Weapon R. Has anyone tried any of these?

Weapon*R Racing Development
Weapon*R Racing Development

I also have a 1990 Honda civic, opening the airbox did't even come close to comparing to a proper aftermarket intake with the filter in the same place.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The main problem with Nissan truck engines and CAI's is that it's about a 1 HP increase for $200. Not worth it. Get a K&N drop-in filter and drive it.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

I was just looking at different intake for my 94 w/24i. the stock round thingy just soesn't look efficient. I could make one if only i could find a way to connect tubing to the throttle body. I even bought an intake for a sentra, but the bracket to the tb was just a little big. Has any made one from scratch or know of another car that has the same tb? heres a thought, can i swap in a bigger tb?


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

i pulled my entire intake system out of my 91v6 and made a custom adapter for my mafs so i could put a k&n cone filter on it and it works great my father even said he doesnt know what the fuck i did to the truck but it has more power it doesnt like 2 grip the road if u floor it she likes to spin tires and go sidways yay


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i like sideways. so take parts from v6. do you have any pics?


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

no but i will pm the pics 2 u u dont have the v6?


----------



## crusty (Sep 7, 2008)

*secret weapon r intake kit*

I have a 91 pickup of course its a nissan 4cylinder and they make an intake kit for that model itll probally fit on yours too... secret weopon-r.com go to this site or look around and google it,thats what I did


----------



## Logantw (Sep 9, 2008)

ya if you remove the air box then u need to get a oil filter cooler which is attached to the airboxt thats were that hose is going and finding a breather in autozone is a bitch so if you find one that fits plz hit me up i got a 97 too with a bout 200 hp


----------

